# What's your MH called and why?



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Replying to Briarose post about collecting their new MH and naming it got me thinking about a quick straw poll (should really be working but this is much more fun)

Does your MH have a name? If so what is it and why?

Or

Do you think naming your MH is silly and would never consider giving your MH an identity?


----------



## krustyhoor (Feb 22, 2007)

busterbears said:


> Replying to Briarose post about collecting their new MH and naming it got me thinking about a quick straw poll (should really be working but this is much more fun)
> 
> Does your MH have a name? If so what is it and why?
> 
> ...


Heike - she's German and she's a Hobby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh no not again !!!

This has been done SO MANY times now !!!!


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry mrplodd - new to MHing so not been about for years to hear all the name stories. Still interested though!


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Motorhome is called VANessa.

Car is a MINI with FRO in the number plate so that's called Frodo, its small but carries a lot!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Picking up our first MH next week. Circulated pics to grown up daughters and asked them and wife what we are going to call it? The look that I was given suggests that I am the only romantic in the family. It’s going to be called “the van”.

Dick


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Ours is Betsy.

Previous owner called her Betty and she's a Bessie - so we combined the two and decided on Betsy.

I must confess to 'chatting' to Betsy quite regularly, it helps with the bonding process, I'm sure I'm not the only one who does this.

Edited because of rubbish spelling!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Am sure am having deja vu but never mind. Mine is called Neenar as it looks like a French fire engine!

Greenie


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> Picking up our first MH next week. Circulated pics to grown up daughters and asked them and wife what we are going to call it? The look that I was given suggests that I am the only romantic in the family. It's going to be called "the van".
> 
> Dick


Ditto for me Dick, the van,it doesent deserve get personal recognition,it costs me shed loads of dough,so its the van  
seamus.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hezbez said:


> Ours is Betsy.
> I must confess to 'chatting' to Betsy quite regularly, it helps with the bonding process, I'm sure I'm not the only one who does this.


 :lol: :lol: 
I'm pleased that someone else talks to their van,I often have a chat with Dora(the explorer)especially when she has just transported me successfully to another beautiful place

..........hmmm,where did I put my tablets :roll: :lol:


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Autotrail Apache hence "Patch" even have a little toy dog as a dashboard mascot with a black patch over one eye  





Trevor


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

krustyhoor said:


> busterbears said:
> 
> 
> > Replying to Briarose post about collecting their new MH and naming it got me thinking about a quick straw poll (should really be working but this is much more fun)
> ...


Helga- she is also a German and a Hobby :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Sorry but another one for "The van" :roll: ..


----------



## PILOTEFAN (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi
Mines called "Cookie" after James Cook (although she is a girl) as we will do lots of exploring.
I talk to her all the time but the I am a bit mad :lol:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> Ours is Betsy.
> 
> Previous owner called her Betty and she's a Bessie - so we combined the two and decided on Besty.
> 
> I must confess to 'chatting' to Betsy quite regularly, it helps with the bonding process, I'm sure I'm not the only one who does this.


Snap-- we talk to ours all the time and she is called Betsie--spooky but apparently that is what the previous owners called it, the dealer told us 6 months after we had named it, :roll: :roll: only ours is a Harmony and not a Bessacar

Anne


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have called all my work vans and the mh 
Bessie

Reason being, we once had a shetland sheepdog who had a mind of her own, was stubborn and didn`t go fast enough.

Dave p


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

"Myrtle" Motorhome is ours


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I call mine "the rv" but my neighbour calls it "that f******g box".


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Herman - he is also German  

I have already told him and our bears (Preston and Rockie) that we are going away tomorrow and they are highly delighted.

Milly


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

We're on our 4th MH and three of them have been called Maisie.

Our second van was a Trigano and we had several bumps and bashes starting with a big one the day we picked it up (my fault) so...we reckoned it was cursed and called it Damien :twisted: 

Carol


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Oh no not again !!!
> 
> This has been done SO MANY times now !!!!


Aw come on now Mrplodd, don't be such a killjoy! I mean with such an obvious title as this one has, you must have had a good idea what it was going to contain? Personally I would have steered clear of reading it if I felt as irksome about it and I definitely wouldn't have bothered going to the trouble of writing and submitting a post either! :? I would just leave such threads to those who are happy to participate in them and accept that for those members, it is simply just a bit of a fun and harmless topic to join in on!

So confession time Mrplodd - admit it ........ yours is called "Victor!" :wink:

Sue


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Oh Sue, you little demon


----------



## hymerexsisman (Aug 14, 2005)

Humphrey ? Because it looks like its got a hump and its HYmer ?


----------



## flyingscotsman (Jun 23, 2007)

"HOMER" the Hymer....well really he is HOMER II but he doesn't know.

Aye the flyingscotsman


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Am sure am having deja vu but never mind. Mine is called Neenar as it looks like a French fire engine!
> 
> Greenie


Need a fire engine with those hot lovely legs!

R


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Names*

Mine has got a few names.......

(not readable) when slowing down going up long motorway hills - as in come on you (not readable) old (not readable)

Sometimes though, I call it "Quinn" as in the Mighty Quinn.

Russell

Come all without, 
Come all within
You'll not see nothing
Like the Mighty Quinn

Watch the Mighty Quinn


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Mine is the Chloe-mobile (pronounced Chloe Mow Beel) 


Obvious reasons - it's really Chloe's (the dog's) rather than mine - she has every seat with a dog blanket on it, a bed between the drivers seat and passenger seat, a bed under the table, a water bowl, a blanket on my bed, and her own cupboard full of food, treats, toys, brushes, poo bags etc.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Flower-Rosie

named by Jessica..........


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Clubman because she just is great fun to be with :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Well I love the idea of giving your 'van' a pet name, as it kind of personalises them and signifies their importance in your life but sadly, our 6 month old has yet to be christened! Our first 2 motorhomes had names but our Elegance is currently without identity! Any suggestions folks? 

Sue

PS By the way she's definitely a female as I've seen her first thing in the morning! :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sue your Elegance should be called Princess or Duchess as she has jewels dripping off her :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://showroom.southdownsmotorcara...-elegance-i-821-g-motorhome-n2000-2903-0.html


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi

We gave ours Two names..........Swifty or Konnie,Just to confuse her :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

locovan said:


> Sue your Elegance should be called Princess or Duchess as she has jewels dripping off her :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> http://showroom.southdownsmotorcara...-elegance-i-821-g-motorhome-n2000-2903-0.html


Ohh I thought it should be Hyacinth :wink: as in Mrs ? :lol: well thats what Sue is always calling me too :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

No to Hyacinth--- Mrs Bouquet---yes :lol: :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

locovan said:


> No to Hyacinth--- Mrs Bouquet---yes :lol: :lol:


Ohhh you are naughty Mavis :wink: we will be in trouble now :lol:

Did you see that Sue wanted me to call the Solano.....................Susie after her ?


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Bucket :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I tell you what Sue it would be easier if it were a boat..............has anyone seen some of the names of the broads cruisers. It is amazing what some are called there is a new boatyard called Posh Boats...............http://www.poshboats.co.uk/ I can't see any names on the boats, but it made me think what about Victoria :lol:

Or you think Holly Willoughby is sweet, so what about Holly ?


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Mrs Blooming Bouquet and Bucket ..... How very dare you? 8O

Now come on you lot be serious .... don't you think 'Denver' would be a good name for Mavis & Rays MH? As in 'Den-ver-iniquity' :rofl:


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

The Goose or just Goose because it's big white and ungainly.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I too think motorhomes are mostly girls.

For these big shiney burstners, I quite like the name 'Sparkle'.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Names*

Ours is called the camper because that's what it is.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Ours is called Sally, because we 'sally forth' in her. 

We tried to think of something appropriate liked to 'Apache', but failed. An internet search for related words brought up lots of wise sayings, but no suitable names!


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Milenium Falcon,(Have yet to find the Mega warp speed factor drive switch),and yes,i have been verbaly encouraging vehicles to exceed their design limits since my first m/cycle,(It worked,and i spent 10 days in the Derby Royal Infirmary lol) In times of crisis this one is called Pug,and i have been known to add,"You are a pale imitation of you French brother Renault!!" plus assorted **%$$**,words.Stay well,stay lucky.
Gearjammer. (And wannabee vehicle whisperer lol)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ours is called Suzy, because of the number plate.
If I was a northener :roll: :roll: it would have been "Flower", as in "how are you flower".
all said in a French accent please. :lol: :lol: 


cabby


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Ours is called Liberty which we understand can be defined are:

"Liberty is the concept of ideological and political philosophy that identifies the condition to which an individual has the right to behave according to one's own personal responsibility and free will."

Basically we term it as our Freedom.


----------

